

Calling Back a Zombie Ship From the Graveyard of Space - mcgwiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/science/space/calling-back-a-zombie-ship-from-the-graveyard-of-space.html

======
austinz
Fascinating to see how originally the project was envisioned with new physical
transmission hardware, but at a price that turned out to be impractical.
However, software-defined radios enabled the project to be carried out for far
less money, with only minor retrofits to Arecibo. I wonder what other
applications are hiding out there.

------
strathmeyer
Mirror??

